
Drunk oil broker trades millions of barrels illegally - dreemteem
http://www.computerworlduk.com/management/careers-hr/people-management/news/index.cfm?newsid=20917&utm_source=ycombinator&utm_medium=sb&utm_content=rplant&utm_campaign=sb
======
Powerscroft
They reduced his fine becasue it might cause him financial hardship. Can you
believe that...

